# Humping buddy ?



## Jsantos86 (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I've just recently adopted a 15 year old male sulcata about a month ago. Because of the colder weather, he has spent majority of the time in his outdoor enclosure. Now that it is warming up, we are starting to see him more and more active.

Just this week, we noticed him very restless and pacing alot more. We figured it was due to him adjusting to his new environment (MUCH more spacious and more grass for him to munch on than his previous living situation), but a friend of mine said that it may be due to testosterone buildup as well. His previous owners said he had a favorite sled he liked to hump ? 

Soooo, my silly question is.. just because my mind goes too extra too fast: Would getting him a garden tortoise statue be a good idea to have to let him hump it as he pleases? Or will he eventually find something around the yard he'll take a liking too? I don't mind the investment (the realistic big, sturdy ones run about $150-$200) but I just don't know how necessary it is. 

Please no judgements lol Just a very new owner trying to make him the happiest and fulfilled boy!


----------



## SarahSammyx (Jan 14, 2022)

Haha aww, I did the exact same for my Male Russian tortoise. I baught a lifesize garden ornament for him and he loved her. And it was great for a few weeks... until one day there was blood everywhere and he wasnt moving.(probs from shock) I checked him over and wasnt sure if it was his willy or tail he cut so i put him in a luke warm bath and poor lil man didnt even want to put his bum in the water he was just holding himself up in pain. Eventually i seen his vent was red raw from rubbin and looks like he cut his tail on his own shell maybe.. still not sure. So i took the ornament out and havnt used it since. He was okay, i kept cleaning him everyday and cleaning his vent with salt water everyday to ensure it doesnt get infected mainly because i wasnt sure if he damaged his willy or not as he wouldnt extract it for me to see, so i just took the precaution. This was last mating season, im unsure what to do when it comes back round to his season this year... but im too worried to put his fake lady back in ? Personally from that experience id say not too...maybe just put a large rock in and see if he takes a liking to that? Not sure though, maybe my tortoise was just very unlucky and cut his tail on himself during which could happen on anything i suppose ?‍ Sorry i couldnt help much as I dont know myself whats best, I just thought id share my experience from doing the same with mine.


----------



## Jsantos86 (Jan 14, 2022)

Awww, poor guy!!! Yeah, I definitely thought about him going too hard on it where he might injure himself lol I'm glad your guy was ok from that! And I greatly appreciate the information and help ❤ Love knowing that others have similar, creative thoughts for our tortis ?


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2022)

Jsantos86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've just recently adopted a 15 year old male sulcata about a month ago. Because of the colder weather, he has spent majority of the time in his outdoor enclosure. Now that it is warming up, we are starting to see him more and more active.
> 
> Just this week, we noticed him very restless and pacing alot more. We figured it was due to him adjusting to his new environment (MUCH more spacious and more grass for him to munch on than his previous living situation), but a friend of mine said that it may be due to testosterone buildup as well. His previous owners said he had a favorite sled he liked to hump ?
> ...


He's more active because the temps are better, not because of hormone build up.

I would not offer a statue for the reason Sarah explained, and because it isn't needed.

Be sure that his temps are above 80 day and night all year, and I set my night box thermostats to 86 in winter since the tortoise can't warm up on cold rainy days any other way.

Here is one way to keep them warm enough. Dog houses and igloos do not work. CHEs and heat lamps will damage their carapace and are still not adequate to do the job. Questions are welcome.





Single Tortoise Night Box


I like my larger tortoises to live outside full time. My climate permits this year round with a little help. For people who live where it snows all winter, this type of box is still good for warmer weather, getting them out earlier in Spring, and keeping them out a bit later into fall. You'll...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi and welcome,
I would be worried about him injuring himself too and there's also the risk of infection. Could be very painful for him and costly for you.


----------



## Jsantos86 (Jan 14, 2022)

Tom said:


> He's more active because the temps are better, not because of hormone build up.
> 
> I would not offer a statue for the reason Sarah explained, and because it isn't needed.
> 
> ...


MUCH APPRECIATED, TOM! 


Tom said:


> He's more active because the temps are better, not because of hormone build up.
> 
> I would not offer a statue for the reason Sarah explained, and because it isn't needed.
> 
> ...


Much, much appreciated, Tom!! As much as I read and prepared for owning one, it's still all new to me and I appreciate the help. And my husband built him a house very similar to yours.. insulated and weather proof. We keep a digital thermometer in there and thankfully with living in Southern California, haven't had to add any supplemental heat but thank you again for the information!


----------



## Jsantos86 (Jan 14, 2022)

Lyn W said:


> Hi and welcome,
> I would be worried about him injuring himself too and there's also the risk of infection. Could be very painful for him and costly for you.


Thank you, Lyn! Definitely glad I posted on here and getting the insight. Much appreciated ?


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 14, 2022)

Jsantos86 said:


> Thank you, Lyn! Definitely glad I posted on here and getting the insight. Much appreciated ?


If you look in the African Tortoise section of the Species Specific threads you'll find good caresheets for sullies, and there's plenty of members around who are only to glad to help so ask as many questions as you like.


----------

